# E61 lever lubrication - Rocket Evo



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a Rocket Evo, which is about 2 years old, bought from a fellow forum member 6 months ago. I am not aware if the lever was lubricated previously, but recently it has become very stiff and notchy.

I dissasembled the lever and applied silicone grease bought from Bella Barista. The lever was silky smooth for a few days, before becoming very notchy again. I reapplied the grease but again, the lever became notchy a few days later.

Any suggestions would be greatly received.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Which grease are you using and which parts are you lubricating ?

I did my E61 after a backflush about a month ago which stripped the grease and made the lever action horrible - since then it's been fine. I used Molykote and followed the advice here if you havn't seen it:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication

I'm sure others here with more experience than me will respond soon.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you examine the cam for any wear or rough spots ? If slight marks /scuffing , this can be polished out with fine wet or dry paper. Did you dry the cam and the valve stems and housing before greasing ? The silicone grease will not adhere if the components are wet. Are the valves moving freely in the E 61 head ? (they are under spring pressure ) use a screw driver to press on the stem end.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I should have mentioned that I had back flushed with Puly Caff for the first time, thus washing away the lubrication.

Thanks for the tips. I will dissemble again and check for wear or abrasions and ensure that all is dry before reapplying the grease. I will probably buy some Molykote as well.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The HT Silicone stuff that BB sell is probably not any different from Molykote 111. That's what I use.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I was amazed when I first backflushed with PulyCaff (after 3 months home use) that it seemed to completely strip the oils etc - but it certainly did ! I was so glad I was already prepared with the spanner, grease and instructions !

Will be interesting to see if your cams are indeed a bit worn etc. Hopefully not so on a 2 year old machine...


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I took the lever assembly apart again. The cam seems fine as do the valve stems. I made sure that all parts were dry before replying the silicon grease. All seems fine, but I will reserve judgement for a few days.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NeilR said:


> I took the lever assembly apart again. The cam seems fine as do the valve stems. I made sure that all parts were dry before replying the silicon grease. All seems fine, but I will reserve judgement for a few days.


I'd have taken a photo...so the experienced could see.


----------

